# Earning obedience titles timeframe



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There's the Front and Finish awards. I believe the Gold level is if you earn your UD 24 months from your first time in the novice ring, and the Platinum level is 12 months? I believe our Mr. Tito has one of those awards


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, check out the Front and Finish website (check it out anyway, it's a great site!). They have a nice special award for finishing all 3 levels within different time periods, also for agility.
FFX-OG is Front and Finish Obedience Gold (within 24 months)
FFX-OP is Front and Finish Obedience Platinum (within 12 months)

We missed the platinum by 2 months, but are proud to sport the FFX-OG after Tito's name.



Loisiana said:


> There's the Front and Finish awards. I believe the Gold level is if you earn your UD 24 months from your first time in the novice ring, and the Platinum level is 12 months? I believe our Mr. Tito has one of those awards


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, that's neat that Tito got the Gold! I'm hoping that Jonah will finish his utility within the 12 month or less period. I was thinking there was a Hall of Fame type of acknowledgement in the obedience world for finishing early. Maybe that's if you actually get an OTCH by a certain time. The most important thing is having fun and we are doing that just in the training part.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks...we'd hoped for 12 months, too, but found Utility to be a little harder than anticipated once you actually get into the show ring....plus were trying to show in breed at the same time which severely limited our obedience shows!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There is a Golden Retriever Obedience Hall of Fame (OBHF), but it isn't based on a timeframe.

To earn it the dog must have a UD and 5 High in Trials.

Conner has that one


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I am in the presence of obedience royalty!!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! Loisiana...when you earned the OBHF, how many dogs did you show before getting a coveted title like that? I'm already getting the itch to get a Tanbark or something similar for my next obedience Golden. It really is so much fun training for the obedience shows even though Jonah has another year to go. Congrats on such an award!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy said:


> Wow! Loisiana...when you earned the OBHF, how many dogs did you show before getting a coveted title like that? I'm already getting the itch to get a Tanbark or something similar for my next obedience Golden. It really is so much fun training for the obedience shows even though Jonah has another year to go. Congrats on such an award!


Conner is my second dog, my first to go past CDX. He's not a real high drive dog or anything, just a happy boy that likes to please me. I actually got him out of a newspaper ad just for a pet (just like I had done with Annabel the year before) - I had never even heard of obedience competitions when I got him. 

Now I have one of those high drive dogs bred specifically for obediece. And he is a lot of fun. He really enjoys the exercises themselves, and doesn't need a lot of external motivation to keep that enjoyment. But on the other hand, there is something special about a dog like Conner that doesn't really like retrieving, jumping, etc, on thier own, but learns to enjoy doing it because he enjoys the time spent with me.


----------

